# Change language Windows 7 Home Premium SP1



## memooo

i just bought Toshiba laptop and it came with Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 and has English language
Vistalizer is not working in sp1 
i want to change the language to Spanish how to do that ?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Control Panel

Change "View By" to "Large Icons"

The go to Region and Language.


----------



## memooo

there is known and there is no install language like ultimate only english


----------



## Broni

Can't be done on your Windows 7 version without buying Spanish version and reinstalling Windows.
It can be done with Ultimate, or Enterprise editions.


----------

